# Chittum LM2 with Low Water Pickup (Smackdaddy53)



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

d2jlking said:


> So….I’ve had my Chittum LM2 Full Carbon for spring/summer. The skiff is amazing, it does everything I had hoped. After running it a couple months, I added the low water pickup system I learned about here. Smackdaddy53 has developed an absolute game changer. The system has performed flawlessly and turned my already crazy shallow skiff into an airboat. I never worry about engine temp or water pressure anymore. I occasionally check the water stream from the motor out of habit. I SERIOUSLY could not give a more strenuous endorsement of this product. The system has opened new routes, new fishing areas, added a peace of mind that simply didn’t exist prior to having the low water pickup installed. Mac is honest, timely and fair in addition to being easy to work with. He’s crazy knowledgeable and generous with his time and information. Zero regrets. Worth EVERY SINGLE PENNY.


Just beautiful and brilliant!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Great review.


And dude, those Crocs.


----------



## d2jlking (Jun 11, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Great review.
> 
> 
> And dude, those Crocs.


Just flying my freak flag. 🤣


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

d2jlking said:


> So….I’ve had my Chittum LM2 Full Carbon for spring/summer. The skiff is amazing, it does everything I had hoped. After running it a couple months, I added the low water pickup system I learned about here. Smackdaddy53 has developed an absolute game changer.


What color is that hull?


----------



## d2jlking (Jun 11, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> What color is that hull?


Tortuga Green


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Very nice set up! Having pick up installed this week. Have about 30hrs on my Carbon LMII and it’s been as advertised. No complaints.

The pick up is a legit quality add on and I would recommend as well. I fished the prototype all day few years back and it was eye opening, no doubt.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

d2jlking said:


> So….I’ve had my Chittum LM2 Full Carbon for spring/summer. The skiff is amazing, it does everything I had hoped. After running it a couple months, I added the low water pickup system I learned about here. Smackdaddy53 has developed an absolute game changer. The system has performed flawlessly and turned my already crazy shallow skiff into an airboat. I never worry about engine temp or water pressure anymore. I occasionally check the water stream from the motor out of habit. I SERIOUSLY could not give a more strenuous endorsement of this product. The system has opened new routes, new fishing areas, added a peace of mind that simply didn’t exist prior to having the low water pickup installed. Mac is honest, timely and fair in addition to being easy to work with. He’s crazy knowledgeable and generous with his time and information. Zero regrets. Worth EVERY SINGLE PENNY.


It was a pleasure doing business with you. Like I tell most of my customers...I’d love to fish with you guys one day and display my terrible fly casting attempts for your amusement! I’m glad you are enjoying the freedom from water pressure concerns. It is exhilarating to say the least. I still look back at my engine to watch fir the pee stream, it’s ingrained in most of us and a hard habit to break. I am, however, very sad to realize there are many that never paid attention to it or just about anything else going on!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It was a pleasure doing business with you. Like I tell most of my customers...I’d love to fish with you guys one day and display my terrible fly casting attempts for your amusement! I’m glad you are enjoying the freedom from water pressure concerns. It is exhilarating to say the least. I still look back at my engine to watch fir the pee stream, it’s ingrained in most of us and a hard habit to break. I am, however, very sad to realize there are many that never paid attention to it or just about anything else going on!


Haha, how true this is. It amazes me how upset folks get when their equipment doesn’t perform and when you understand how they operate or lack thereof it’s apparent what is really going on. 🤣 

Ron White said it perfectly, “Can’t fix stupid”


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Nice skiff


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Honest question...Does the water pressure gauge still show pressure or are you totally relying on engine temp?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes it does, no impact to water pressure readings


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scissorhands said:


> Honest question...Does the water pressure gauge still show pressure or are you totally relying on engine temp?


Why wouldn’t it show water pressure after I install a pickup system? Water pressure is still monitored via the water jacket sensor or water tube to analog gauge.
There is a common misconception that water is somehow forced into the pickup housing and through the system. If that was the case the water pump impeller would be removed because it would be inhibiting flow through the system. In either case you would overheat at the dock idling and waiting for your passengers to step aboard.


----------



## d2jlking (Jun 11, 2019)

CKEAT said:


> Very nice set up! Having pick up installed this week. Have about 30hrs on my Carbon LMII and it’s been as advertised. No complaints.
> 
> The pick up is a legit quality add on and I would recommend as well. I fished the prototype all day few years back and it was eye opening, no doubt.





CKEAT said:


> Very nice set up! Having pick up installed this week. Have about 30hrs on my Carbon LMII and it’s been as advertised. No complaints.
> 
> The pick up is a legit quality add on and I would recommend as well. I fished the prototype all day few years back and it was eye opening, no doubt.


I love my LM2, and I am sure you will too. The pickup literally changed the experience for me. I cannot imagine a better performing skiff. The pickup has made an already great product even better.


----------



## d2jlking (Jun 11, 2019)

scissorhands said:


> Honest question...Does the water pressure gauge still show pressure or are you totally relying on engine temp?


Still shows pressure on the gauge. I just rarely look at it. I've TRIED to make the thing heat up. I've been unable. I look at the water temp on my electronics (because it's on the screen in plain sight), but I'm not really relying on it. I did, initially, after having the pickup installed. I soon realized, it just isn't an issue anymore.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Is your dock on Laguna Vista?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Great review.
> 
> 
> And dude, those Crocs.


I was referring to the crocs with dice


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

d2jlking said:


> Still shows pressure on the gauge. I just rarely look at it. I've TRIED to make the thing heat up. I've been unable. I look at the water temp on my electronics (because it's on the screen in plain sight), but I'm not really relying on it. I did, initially, after having the pickup installed. I soon realized, it just isn't an issue anymore.


You may not be trying hard enough


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> You may not be trying hard enough


What’s your beef?


----------



## d2jlking (Jun 11, 2019)

sjrobin said:


> You may not be trying hard enough


Ok.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Do you have any pics of the low water pickup, just curious I might be in the market for one comin up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Do you have any pics of the low water pickup, just curious I might be in the market for one comin up.


I’d rather not post any until I get the patent approved. You are welcome to message me and we can exchange contact information if you are seriously interested. Thanks!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> You may not be trying hard enough


Great contribution to the thread 👍


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh good point sorry smack I honestly didn’t think about that. Let me see how my skiff runs before I decide, if I do I’ll pm you smack


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’d rather not post any until I get the patent approved. You are welcome to message me and we can exchange contact information if you are seriously interested. Thanks!


There no engineers on here anyway 😅🤣


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> There no engineers on here anyway 😅🤣


Hand them a 43/64ths drill bit, tell them to get to it on a new lower unit and drill holes in a new transom and most would walk away.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

In a previous life, I created a lot of BOMs for product we made. I was showing and engineer how to create and enter one. I said , if we nest them correctly, we can get 8 of these particular cable tray covers out of ONE sheet of 4 x 8 fiberglass. Therefore, we need to say each cover takes .125 of ONE sheet of fiberglass. He looked at me and said, "how did you get .125?" True story. He was gone a few days later.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hand them a 43/64ths drill bit, tell them to get to it on a new lower unit and drill holes in a new transom and most would walk away.





Sublime said:


> In a previous life, I created a lot of BOMs for product we made. I was showing and engineer how to create and enter one. I said , if we nest them correctly, we can get 8 of these particular cable tray covers out of ONE sheet of 4 x 8 fiberglass. Therefore, we need to say each cover takes .125 of ONE sheet of fiberglass. He looked at me and said, "how did you get .125?" True story. He was gone a few days later.


Maybe by chance did they have soft hands? Just because they have a piece of paper in their hand doesn't mean they are smart...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> Maybe by chance did they have soft hands? Just because they have a piece of paper in their hand doesn't mean they are smart...


I know that’s right


----------

